# New Smell In 2005 Camper



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

Howdy,
I have a NEW 2005 Keystone Hornet and a good friend has the Outback and we both have noticed a new camper smell when its closed tight for awhile, But mine is really bad it actually burns the eyes if your in it longer than walking in and out....I figure its the Glue they use for the floor, etc. Any ideas....Its even so bad when were camping i leave the shower vent running to get the air out....wonder if all your 05's are the same and what you came up with.....Happy Camping...Summer is Flyin!
Brad


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

B-RAD said:


> Howdy,
> I have a NEW 2005 Keystone Hornet and a good friend has the Outback and we both have noticed a new camper smell when its closed tight for awhile, But mine is really bad it actually burns the eyes if your in it longer than walking in and out....I figure its the Glue they use for the floor, etc. Any ideas....Its even so bad when were camping i leave the shower vent running to get the air out....wonder if all your 05's are the same and what you came up with.....Happy Camping...Summer is Flyin!
> Brad
> [snapback]44628[/snapback]​


Yes our new 2005, purchased 6/13 was very bad, burned the eyes. We just left windows & vents cracked for a few weeks. By the time we went for a week on July 1st, the smell was gone.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

They all have it, unfortunatly. They say it gets better with time, mine has.

Probably the second most topic here after towing limits









Good luck with your trailer and welcome

John


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

In mine after 2 winters, the odor is still there when first opening of the season.

But it doesn't burn eyes anymore.

Well, the positive side is that you can tell you trailer still smell like a new after 2 years!


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Bought our Outback last Sept./Oct. After sitting in storage for a few weeks that smell comes back but goes away quickly once doors, windows and vents are opened up. When we bring it home to pack up we open the doors, all ceiling vents and cut on a fan and in a few minutes it is gone. Never notice it while camping, so no big deal for us.

I did read somewhere about how to get that "new" smell out, something about a bowl of rubbing alcohol and some baking powder or something. I can't remember if it was this forum or somewhere else.

Good luck.

Jason


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

AND MY WIFE THOUGHT THE SMELL WAS JUST ME....









have to agree though that this is probably the most talked about topic after "can I tow this" and "batteries"... but i added one AeroFlo vent cover and one MaxxAir vent cover and everything is just great now...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Get some MaxxAir covers and leave the roof vents open and you will not have a problem after a couple of weeks.

BTW - They do not use any glue to hold the vinyl flooring down just gravity and all the cabinets.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I 'll second the Maxx air covers my 26rs was so bad you had to get out. My 27 with three covers has no smell at all.

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

No floor glue, but plenty of other things that "outgas" when new. Things like upolstery foam, synthetic fabrics, carpet, wallpaper glue, PVC pipes, even OSB (oriented strand board) in the sub-floor all release volatile organic compounds that are irritating to eyes and nose.









But as these things age they gradually lose the volatile stuff to the atmosphere and eventually the smell becomes non-detectable to most people. Ventilation is the key. Replace the stinky air with whatever passes for "fresh" air and things will improve.

Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats what I figured to Cookie but why was the smell so strong in the under bunk storage area with nothing in it. Only things there that was built with, plywood, linoleum, and carpet.

John


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

I went shopping for a new tt last week. I went in a 2006 21rs and I could not stay in it for more than 2 minutes the smell was so bad and my eyes burned so much. It was very hot outside but all the windows and vents were open and had been for over 2 hours.

Toolman


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

We got our 21rs in December. We still have a strong odor outside I think it must have something to do with the rubber roof since we have ruled out everything else. We keep our rear slide out and the windows and vents open when not in use. It has helped clear the odor from the inside. However, if we put the rear slide in we keep the vents open. 
H.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

Roloaddict said:


> We got our 21rs in December. We still have a strong odor outside I think it must have something to do with the rubber roof since we have ruled out everything else. We keep our rear slide out and the windows and vents open when not in use. It has helped clear the odor from the inside. However, if we put the rear slide in we keep the vents open.
> H.
> [snapback]44684[/snapback]​


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

B-RAD said:


> Howdy,
> I have a NEW 2005 Keystone Hornet and a good friend has the Outback and we both have noticed a new camper smell when its closed tight for awhile, But mine is really bad it actually burns the eyes if your in it longer than walking in and out....I figure its the Glue they use for the floor, etc. Any ideas....Its even so bad when were camping i leave the shower vent running to get the air out....wonder if all your 05's are the same and what you came up with.....Happy Camping...Summer is Flyin!
> Brad
> [snapback]44628[/snapback]​


----------



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

try searching this forum for "white castle"


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

OPen windows and vents prior to using the camper. During storage periods, place a bowl of rubbing alcohol in th ekitchen sink. The alcohol will help absorb the gasses.

Regards, Glenn


----------

